# History Channel



## Rich Parsons (Oct 4, 2003)

This could be or this could be bad.

Tonight on the History Channel at 9:00 PM EDT

The Phillipines: Come Home Alive

This is about 16 Hostages taken in the Phillpines for a $1,000,000 Ransom.  Only one of the 16 came home alive.

I hope to be able to catch it.


Same Post can be found here and  here 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

Did anyone watcht this? I missed it!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Did anyone watcht this? I missed it! *



I tried taping it, only it did not work 

I will be watching for it again. Although most of today in teh History Channel, was Russian History, such as Space race and also their Dynasties and Czar's.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 6, 2003)

The special was about a muslim based PI terrorist group that was funding their operations with kidnappings and such.  They are another case of abusing the Koran to justify violent personal agendas.

It was something out of a Clancy Novel.  THey charged the beach in power boats, drag the people who looked like they might bring some money and boat away to an island fortress.

The PI police/military took action...

No Martial art connection that I could tell.  More like modern day piracy.

Paul Martin


----------

